# yellow Atlas pint value.



## epgorge (Dec 15, 2007)

I have an EZ Seal Pint - Atlas, 5- 14 inches tall, 3 inch outer mouth opening. with a tall shoulder. I do not have the top for it. I am interested in finding a yellow, swirled top for this jar, if anyone has one or knows of one. I am also interested in finding out the value of this jar as there seems to be much interest in purchasing it. I suppose I could put it out to auction to find out what its worth or just keep it. It is afterall a keeper. Very Clean. Any ideas on the value of this common jar in a unique color.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Joel...

 That sure is an odd color... it must bump up the value to some degree.[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Joel, I have never seen a citron Atlas before but they are supposed to be common and worth 25 bucks. I would have thought a color like that would have brought alot more but it seems that they did the citron jars on purpose.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Joel, if you put that in an auction please send me an email.  I would like to bid on it.  thanks              Paul


----------



## annie44 (Dec 23, 2007)

Could someone tell me what number that particular jar would be in the Red Book - I tried to do some research on it, and the  citron pint that has a $25-30 estimate has a different letter style than the one Joel posted.  The one pictured here looks more like the #111, with the letters that are angular, not rounded, and doesn't list any colors other than clear, aqua, and cornflower blue.


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 26, 2007)

There are listings for citron in the red book but I have not seen one for sale before. Good luck with the auction. I put a bid on it even though I will probably never find a lid.  George


----------



## idigjars (Dec 30, 2007)

This jar ends today on ebay.  We'll know the value soon.

 Here's the link to view:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yellow-Atlas-Ez-Fruit-Jar-Pint_W0QQitemZ150198939018QQihZ005QQcategoryZ13913QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Paul []


----------



## kastoo (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats!  Ebay said your jar is worth is worth 41 smackeroos!


----------

